# cichlid tank mates



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a 4 foot 405litre tank currently have 2 angel fish x2 gourami x2 silver coin fish and some neon tetras would a malawi cichlid or something like that go well in the tank with my other fish


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

No, the water parameters are different. Malawi like hard water. Did you check the cookie cutter tanks for angels?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Aggression is the real issue. If you add Malawi cichlid(s) there is at least a fair chance that it will prove too aggressive for any or all of your present stock. 
And neon tetras, if they don't eventually end up as lunch with your present stock, is almost certain to be eaten by even small malawi cichlids.
In general, some of the smaller and more peaceful SA cichlids such as rams are usually a good choice with your stock. Even some of the mid-sized SA such as blue acara or festivum usually will do fine.


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

BC in SK said:


> Aggression is the real issue. If you add Malawi cichlid(s) there is at least a fair chance that it will prove too aggressive for any or all of your present stock.
> And neon tetras, if they don't eventually end up as lunch with your present stock, is almost certain to be eaten by even small malawi cichlids.
> In general, some of the smaller and more peaceful SA cichlids such as rams are usually a good choice with your stock. Even some of the mid-sized SA such as blue acara or festivum usually will do fine.


 ok yeh i did see some rams at my petshop but wanted something abit bigger im pretty sure they had 1 blue acara cichlid there though he was in the same tank as the gouramis i bought, if i was to put a blue acara in my tank would it be ok?


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

danielparry said:


> if i was to put a blue acara in my tank would it be ok?


IMO, it's likely to do fine.
There is also the electric blue acara that you might want to consider. It's a fairly newly developed line bred aquarium strain that many people like because of it's bright colors. Personally, I prefer the regular type but it is another colorful option.


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

Ok thanks for that i will have to get on


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

+1 to BC's advice, we found something we can agree on


----------



## danielparry (Aug 28, 2017)

BC in SK said:


> danielparry said:
> 
> 
> > if i was to put a blue acara in my tank would it be ok?
> ...


 what about a red jewel cichlid? They have one at the fish shop would that be ok?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

No, not at all. Red jewels are going to be too aggressive for your current stock.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

You need to go with something which is going to work long-term. There is a good chance that 2 angels will not be able to share a 4" tank. If they get along, you should look for compatible fish which occupy the bottom of the tank. I'm thinking cories, keyhole cichlids, Bolivian rams. If you want to add tetras, go for large bodied ones such as emperor tetras or lemon tetras.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have bleeding heart tetras with my angels and they work very well


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

+1 on mambee
Was also going to suggest either Rams or Keyholes. I also have a couple Electric Blue Acara. Some don't like them because of the hybrid issue, but their coloration is gorgeous and I find them to be way more peaceful than their natural counterparts


----------

